# What's a comfy seat pad for my driver seat



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Everyday my ASS an legs an hip is hurting me after a few hrs for driving around. Is there anything I can buy to help with my pain like a seat cushion or pad?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

i got one from Walmart , works well....you could also pad your ass by gaining 50 pounds


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I find removing my wallet from my pocket helps...

Sometimes I just take my pants off, but I don't get any tips when I do that...


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I already weight enough Lol def don't need to pad my ass.. An I think my wallet is hurting .I do have it big an it does hurt even at home do I think ur right I'll try to remove wallet an see if that helps thxs guys..


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, mine is crammed full of business cards and store cards and crap... It's like 2.5 - 3 inches thick... Sometimes I wonder how I don't feel it back there when just walking around!

But since I been driving, it definitely causes me some discomfort, probably because if its thick it tilts your hip bone and causes pain after a little bit.

I been locking mine in the glovebox when i'm out driving, seems to definitely help... Worth a shot before buying some pillow or whatever.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Yeah, mine is crammed full of business cards and store cards and crap... It's like 2.5 - 3 inches thick... Sometimes I wonder how I don't feel it back there when just walking around!
> 
> But since I been driving, it definitely causes me some discomfort, probably because if its thick it tilts your hip bone and causes pain after a little bit.
> 
> I been locking mine in the glovebox when i'm out driving, seems to definitely help... Worth a shot before buying some pillow or whatever.


Thxs for the advice. My wallets is exact same thing. Lol thxs again


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lyft_audi said:


> I find removing my wallet from my pocket helps...
> 
> Sometimes I just take my pants off, but I don't get any tips when I do that...


Strange. I get more.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Yeah I have the same problem. I try to walk every hour or so and stretch. Not helping much so I am doing squads.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Onpurple.com

Your welcome


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mentioning your car model and year MIGHT help


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Wise man say old cab driver secret work best


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> View attachment 108022
> Wise man say old cab driver secret work best


G/f had these. Both pax and her had hair get caught in them and pulled. She tossed them out after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

I picked up a pilot at OXR. He worked transferring planes. He was carrying one of these.










I bought one on his recommendation. Works great.

https://www.backjoy.com/collections...cts/sitsmart-posture-plus?variant=27018887937


----------

